
Research advance leads to production of more than 250k chips embedded in fibers - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2019/fabrics-new-software-0522
======
Isamu
Wait, this is talking about actual physical fabrics ... woven textiles.

See this is why I hate figurative terms like "data fabrics" all over the
place. It makes for terrific confusion when the real thing comes along.

------
bayareanative
Is this dryer compatible with Microsoft Silk and Apple iMesh? hmmm.

